# Airshow



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Finally on my days off  Was hoping for a delivery today but nothing 

looking forward to Saturday though, hope the weathers better!










Anybody else going?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd forgotten it was coming up. It's usually a decent show.

I remember when it used to be a free event and then they started charging you to watch from the beach.

I suppose it's worth it to get close.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Never been to this one, it is very odd charging, like you say to watch from the beach :huh:

Still, last time i was there i found a shop with Fortis in


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

A guy I work with who lives near there, reckons the Vulcan will be flying past.

Pity I can't bloody go


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's right, the little place on the end of Lord Street by the Bold. They have a decent range in although I don't think they shift too many. I was looking at the cosmonauts chrono in there a little while ago.

With the state of the weather round here at the moment I hope the airshow isn't washed out.



ETCHY said:


> A guy I work with who lives near there, reckons the Vulcan will be flying past.


That would be worth seeing.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

They did look a little dusty!

Seems to be watches every second shop!

I'll be gutted if it rains, just because ive paid for it


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Went to bournemouth airshow last week on friday,saw the battle of britain flypast,red arrows,euro fighter typhoon (awesome),the Vulcan was due to fly on saturday but was grounded on technical issues,shame but i was lucky enough to see it in flight as a youngster after it came back from the Falklands,beautiful plane nonetheless.Looking forward to going to Duxford soon


----------

